# Fast/Slow Roll Off and Minimum Phase



## RejZoR (Jan 1, 2018)

New drivers released on 31st December 2017 for Sound BlasterX AE-5 brought this new change. I did some research, but I'm not sure if this is it. Can someone explain in short what each of 3 options does to the sound? Fast Roll Off was selected by default (could be also because it's the first option).


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 1, 2018)

Looks like bass response curves / phase setting to me?

IF it is that, you generally use Phase settings to adjust the bass and how it responds to the position in the room. Rule of thumb being: at the same volume and your ideal listening position, you want the loudest most audible amount of bass sound. You can use the Phase to tweak that without touching volume.

So, acoustics.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 1, 2018)

No, it's literally just these three options. There is no other settings underneath these three...


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 1, 2018)

As for all things in sound, see what sounds best 

Most of it is just software/post processing junk of which my personal preference is 'OFF'.

A neutral frequency curve, no funny business, thats the best starting point for any sound system. From there you tweak towards your room characteristics and the kind of music you play in it, to personal preference.

I'm still convinced this is a phase adjuster, just one that is made 'consumer friendly'. If you have an option to change the phase of your subwoofer in any way, that is a much more accurate way to do it. Most dedicated subs have a knob for it.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 1, 2018)

That doesn't apply when majority of sources are compressed audio.


----------



## Vario (Jan 1, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> View attachment 95417
> 
> New drivers released on 31st December 2017 for Sound BlasterX AE-5 brought this new change. I did some research, but I'm not sure if this is it. Can someone explain in short what each of 3 options does to the sound? Fast Roll Off was selected by default (could be also because it's the first option).


Try them all but my guess is the slow roll off might be most desirable as it may reduce harshness of compression.  Use whatever sounds best to you.


----------



## Frederik S (Jan 4, 2018)

It is only what mode the DAC operates in has nothing to do with compression or anything codec related. 
http://archimago.blogspot.dk/2013/06/measurements-digital-filters-and.html

It is basically a trade-off between impuls response/phase, frequency response, and distortion.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 8, 2018)

I've decided for a Minimum Phase option in the end.


----------

